# Well, this bicycle is motorized



## petritl (Jan 12, 2015)

I know I don't have the right stuff to go for a ride on this bike.
http://www.carswatcher.com/Article/3686/rocked-powered-bicycle-vs-ferrari-f430-monkey


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

207 on a bicycle....... not me!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 14, 2015)

That's just insane!

[video=youtube;WREyAicJXkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WREyAicJXkM [/video]


----------

